# red Piraya



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

couple members were asking about red piraya, and if they were just orange that looked kinda redish

these piraya are red. found in rio sao francisco, rarely seen. just a variant of piraya


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Those look orange to me but yeah I guess there are some red ones (piraya's) I just have not seen them I know there are natts in the Rio Sao I think they go by super reds not sure maybe they are getting mixed up with them not sure would like to know tho


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

those do look orange, a member from p-fury posted some pic recently of his piraya tank.

a few of them looked red to me.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

yeah thats right Bluebird's shoal one our overseas members


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea I remember seeing some red ones in bluebird's tank, check out the photo section


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i just obtained one, its almost as red as my cariba....i wonder if its a super
but the lateral line goes pretty high


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

assclown said:


> i just obtained one, its almost as red as my cariba....i wonder if its a super
> but the lateral line goes pretty high


pics?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

good luck with this one, ill try


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

it looks more orange in the pic, but it is red in the tank....


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

assclown said:


> it looks more orange in the pic, but it is red in the tank....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mann nice yellow 1 ....


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

yeah it looks orange in the pic


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

look red?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Thats a red piraya, would love to see one with red flames.........


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

these are bluebird's


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

so the yellow coloration come from the south part of the river and the oranga coloration comes from the north or vice versa, where do these red one come from?

i think there just a very deep orange.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^me to but I wasn't awhere that the differant colors where caught sep.....


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

man bluebird has some nice pirayas


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i would be inclined to say it is a deep orange myself....ive seen 
wild or super reds with high lateral lines looking like pirayas

but oh well, they are all cool fish....


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice fish guys







Piray are my favorite!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

assclown said:


> i would be inclined to say it is a deep orange myself....ive seen
> wild or super reds with high lateral lines looking like pirayas
> 
> but oh well, they are all cool fish....:nod:


Same here and I agree.......


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow bluebirds piraya are intense lookig. love their colour. although that does look like a very deep orange bordering on red. but its very very nice looking


----------

